# 85 Max how to install bypass hose



## rbg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

How do I gain space to install the short bypass hose on my 85 Maxima? The space between the 2 pipes to connect is about 1/2 inch. One of the pipes has a 26mm hex head on it, but it is extremely tight. I'm afraid to put too much pressure on it, unless you tell me that it's the right way to go. Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## rbg1 (Oct 11, 2005)

It took me a while, but I got it fixed.


----------

